# Building a free standing plywood shelf, not sure about the joints



## WhyWoodYouDoThat (Jul 13, 2018)

I would like to build the following shelf out of plywood








Here's the exploded view









I have no idea how to attach the inside shelves, or the top. The top could be simply screwed in, but then I'd have to worry about hiding the screws on top. The middles shelves could have a dado cut in them, and then glued in, but I don't have a table saw yet, and don't know if I can cut a dado with just a circular saw.

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I would consider dowels to attach the sides to the back. That is not super tools intensive. I assume you have a drill. You could also dowel on the top. Just make sure you take the time and get your holes in the right place.

The shelves could just be glued in to those slots since it is all plywood. Or you could screw them on from the back if the back won't be visible.

Making the slots or cutting dados is hard with a circular saw. Do you have a router or can you borrow one? Its easy to make straight guides for them and make dados.

Brian


----------



## WhyWoodYouDoThat (Jul 13, 2018)

Would a single dowel at the back of the shelf be enough? Also, would gluing to the edge of plywood cause any issue? I guess I don't have to worry about strength, and it just needs enough glue to be held in place.

Doweling the top did come to mind, but I have no idea how to ensure that all the dowels will line up.

I don't have a router, but what I have is $500 in gift cards for Home Depot. I am debating buying a decent table saw for $500, or buy a cheaper contractor saw for $300 and then have enough money left for a router. Still undecided about that.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

what about pocket hole screws for the back?

one idea that might work for the dados and grooves on the side with a circ saw is to drill a 3/4" hole and then cut on each side of the hole with the saw. but i guess you'd also need a chisel to then square up the hole.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I would make it stackable. You essentially have a base with three identical units above it (I realize your sides and back are one piece in your design, but they don't need to be). Use dowel pins for alignment and let gravity do the rest.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> I would make it stackable. You essentially have a base with three identical units above it (I realize your sides and back are one piece in your design, but they don t need to be). Use dowel pins for alignment and let gravity do the rest.
> 
> - Rich


 As I was reading the above comments, i was thinking the same as Rich. However even if you want the whole set of shelves attached as a single unit, I would still build it as three separate units and a base and then fasten them all together with dowels and glue. This would be much easier to do with limited equipment and would still have the same look.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I think doing this project with a circular saw is going to be very difficult. I would suggest buying a router and doing all the cuts except the outside rectangles with the router. Make a pattern from a piece of hardboard. You can even glue multiple small pieces of hardboard to one larger piece, turn it over, and use that for the pattern as long as it sits flat on the ply. Then use a pattern bit to cut the slots and dados.

I think glue is enough if you dado the back. It's probably enough even if you don't. If you don't dado the back, consider a glue block attached to the back that supports the shelf.

The sides are going to be flimsy until you get it glued up, so be careful with them. Given that, be extra careful with the slots for the shelves; make them exactly the right size. Too small and you might crack the sides as you slide the shelves into place. Too big and it won't be rigid enough. You want them just right.


----------



## WhyWoodYouDoThat (Jul 13, 2018)

> I would make it stackable.
> - Rich


You know, that's not a bad idea. This would eliminate a lot of pain points, and allow to make a template for the sides. And, I could make this modular.



> I would suggest buying a router and doing all the cuts except the outside rectangles with the router.
> - brtech


I may have to do that.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

This is plywood, it will be painted, will it not? Then pocket hole screws will work. 
+1 for do it modular
+1 for buy a router and use templates


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I could build that with a circular saw and a saber saw - actually just a saber saw would do it. Not that I'd want to, but if that's all I had…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Modular design will work well with the limited tools you have. While in Iraq all I had was a cordless drill, circular saw and a file. Made some decent looking stuff with just that.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> oops, I missed one!
> Spam….Teds woodworking plans…don t click
> 
> - jbay
> ...


Dunno, Gunny. Maybe jbay is worried we might be able to sift through Ted's 12,000 plans and find a wine bottle rack. Busted!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if someone else already suggested this-but you could make the shelves with a dado on each side so that they slipped into the gap and locked in. You could cut the dado with a router.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Dunno, Gunny. Maybe jbay is worried we might be able to sift through Ted s 12,000 plans and find a wine bottle rack. Busted!
> 
> - Rich


ROFLMAO


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## WhyWoodYouDoThat (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will buy a router and make templates.


----------



## WhyWoodYouDoThat (Jul 13, 2018)

I had some more time to think, and I modified my design a little bit, and bought a router (should be arriving in the mail soon). Here's what I ended up with.








And here's the cut list I planned out









As I am posting this, I realized that I forgot to account for rabbets on the back piece, so I'll be adding it.


----------

